# Volunteer Firefighter Dies Responding to False Alarm



## davis513 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.wcnc.com/news/topstories/stories/wcnc-081207-amp-Firefighterspeeding.2afae6c6.html


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do we see a trend here ? 
[size=+2]Troopers say firefighter was speeding  [/size]

 "..._Chief talks about fallen firefighter Near MONROE, N.C. -- The N.C. Highway Patrol says a Union County firefighter who died on his way to an alarm at an elementary school was speeding around a curve when his truck flipped and hit a tree. "_....

Hearts and prayers to the family and members of his department. This is another senseless and tragic death. What a shame! All for a false call... and he was alone as well... 

Do departments not train any more? Is there not required EVOC schools before allowing just anyone to drive? 

How many more needless deaths does it take before a mandated change should occur? 

R/r 911


----------



## Medic51 (Aug 17, 2007)

There is an EVOC course where I work before they let you drive anything, But wasn't he in his personal vehicle?


----------



## davis513 (Aug 17, 2007)

Medic51 said:


> There is an EVOC course where I work before they let you drive anything, But wasn't he in his personal vehicle?




No, he was driving a Wesley Chapel Volunteer Fire Department engine at the time of the accident. 

While it was my intent to focus continued attention on the need to drive safely to calls I don't think we should speculate as to whether Firefighter Hage had completed a EVOC course or not. It's a bit late for that isn't it?

Here's a link to the Wesley Chapel Volunteer Fire Department's web page honoring Firefighter Hage:

http://www.wesleychapelvfd.com/wcfd_online2005_043.htm


----------



## davis513 (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually... if you check the training calendar on the web site of the Wesley Chapel Volunteer Fire Department you will find Emergency Vehicle Operations listed as a training class during the month of September 2007.

Wesley Chapel Volunteer Fire Department: http://www.wesleychapelvfd.com/


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 17, 2007)

Point being, they described that he was a new member. A couple of issues, that he was speeding, and may have not attended an EVOC course yet, second he was responding in a fire rig alone with no other members responding with him. 

Sorry, driving is a serious matter in emergency services, apparently. Maybe, insurance companies that insure such mandate EVOC before anyone driving emergency vehicles. Like some professional departments, it should be a well tested position. 

I am not pointing out to this one incidence. I wish it was an isolated incident, but we are seeing more and more occurrences with tragic results. We need to be pro-active in requiring EVOC for all personal and especially placing driving regulations for emergency vehicles. 

R/r911


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 19, 2007)

Rid, the comment you made about EVOC classes brings up a valid point but not the one I think you were trying to make.  Having a record of that particular volunteer attending any class, whether it's accident prevention, risk management, vehicle operations, policies and procedures.... there is a huge difference between giving someone a training and impressing on them the dangers inherent in what we do.  

I see this so much in volunteer departments.  We offer the classes, get the certifications, issue the radios, pagers and keys to the station and then let the bravado and adrenaline take over.  I'm not saying that was in action on this particular incident, but it is epidemic in the system.  

Especially in the more rural areas, where the call volume isn't enough for responders to get over that initial "Whoo hooo.. isn't this exciting" and on to the rational evaluation of risk vs. gain of each call.  

For a volunteer system, there is always that balance between giving a new volunteer enough participation to keep them involved, and keeping them out of danger until they have the experience needed to keep themselves safe.  

Our department's former chief wanted to set up a mentor type program.  Where any new volly had to respond with an older more experienced member.  I think we need to get back to actually developing an understanding of what we do through our training programs, instead of just creating a liability trail to show it wasn't the fault of the agency when someone makes a mistake.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree. I have worked with very rural areas, and given the chance of lights and sirens... watch out. Of course, the adrenaline kicks in and overwhelms many, but usually professionals either get tired of it, or it wears off. I personally, hate the sound of sirens anymore, and if given the chance turn everything off unless a have to situation. 

Mentor programs are a great program as long as the mentor is good. Point of this tragic situation is many. First, although he was well accomplished military history, he still obtained the feel to speed, as well as he left the station without another firefighter. Don't know what he planned to do upon arrival?  As well, second passengers help in safety areas such as clearing intersections, and reminding one to slow down.. I know my partners do it for me and vice versa. 

Unfortunately, this is no longer an periodical situation and event. We now read about it weekly. We are killing ourselves off, and having undo regard of public safety. The thing we stand for and are all about. 

Hopefully, we can control and regulate ourselves before someone else does. Really, at this point, maybe an outside hand would do us good. Mandate EVOC and blackboxes in all units. I would hate to see the insurance corporation do that, but they can and probably will, I really don't blame them. 

If your department does not have EVOC training, this is the time to suggest and institute one. 

Be safe, 
R/r 911


----------

